# New SOL List Starting 1 July 2011 !



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Dear All,

the new SOL list has been released for Australia Immigration will be implemented starting 1st July 2011, some professions removed and some added. Please check list here to see your occupation!


http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/solfact-sheet.pdf



Huge changes coming up also 2012 ! (scary  ) Let hope for the best !


----------

